# Bearing fitting



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

dexion said:


> I admittedly have not looked at my warp nine for a fitting i figured i'd ask before crawling under the car. I am wondering of there is a grease fitting somewhere for the bearings. If so, what grease do people use.
> thanks


Hey dex,

Your industrial motors often have grease fittings, but the Warp9 does not. Hopefully  it has sealed bearings lubricated for life with a high temperature grease. Most forklift motors are this way also.

Regards,

major


----------



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok thanks. That save me from crawling around with a flash light.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been meaning to ask since I have not seen any Netgain, ADC's etc, but since were talking about bearings. Can those motors (bearings) handle a side load, as to using a chain drive or cogg belts ??

I'm curious

Roy


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Define "side load"
It's a Radial load or an Axial load?


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Yabert said:


> Define "side load"
> It's a Radial load or an Axial load?


 
(my quote) .....chain drive or cogg belts 

radial

Roy


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, the answer is yes....

The design is do to accomodate the load. The bearings find in 6.7" to 11" forklift type motor (Warp, ADC) can generally take a radial charge of 2500 to 8000 lbs. With the first digits of the bearing number (6210, 6306, 6005) you can find the bearing load capacity.

Sometime, the motor shaft will be the weakest link. 
Exemple: when you mount a sprocket far away from the bearing of a motor with a 3"long, 7/8" dia. shaft. The torque create by the motor and stop by the roller chain act like a lever on the shaft and that can bend the shaft.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Yabert said:


> Well, the answer is yes....
> 
> The design is do to accomodate the load. The bearings find in 6.7" to 11" forklift type motor (Warp, ADC) can generally take a radial charge of 2500 to 8000 lbs. With the first digits of the bearing number (6210, 6306, 6005) you can find the bearing load capacity.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info...yes I'm aware of the extented shaft loads, I just wasnt sure what type of bearings they had. I'm a technician and have worked in many fields including automotive. I was just wondering if those motors can be applied in a sideway application such as a motorcycle, or a similar type arangement without having to change out a bearing.

Roy


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Yabert said:


> Well, the answer is yes....
> 
> The design is do to accomodate the load. The bearings find in 6.7" to 11" forklift type motor (Warp, ADC) can generally take a radial charge of 2500 to 8000 lbs. With the first digits of the bearing number (6210, 6306, 6005) you can find the bearing load capacity.
> 
> ...


Interesting discussion. I am in the process of mounting my Electro dynamics 36v with a 40:25 reduction ratio by chain and sprocket. I will now reverse the motor shaft sprocket to place the drive teeth as close as possible to the bearing face. I can see the principle that distance will proportionately multiply the force on the shaft. Thank you.


----------

